# Konformitätserklärung und Baujahr Maschine



## Sicherheitsschwalbe (23 März 2022)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe eine Frage zu einer Gebrauchtmaschine, die 2010 gebaut und in den USA erstmalig in den Betrieb genommen worden ist. 
Der Kunde dieser Maschine hat sie nun zum Hersteller für einen elektrischen und mechanischen Umbau verschickt, da sie danach in Deutschland weiter betrieben werden soll. Bei diesem Umbau handelt es sich nicht um eine wesentliche Veränderung.  

Nun zur Frage: Es muss zu dieser Maschine ein Konformitätsbewertungsverfahren nach MRL durchgeführt und eine Konformitätserklärung inkl. CE-Kennzeichnung angebracht werden. Passt es nun, dass auf der EG-Konformitätserklärung Baujahr 2010 steht und die Unterschrift mit aktuellem Datum vorhanden ist. Ist die große zeitliche Abweichung zwischen Baujahr Maschine und Erstellungsdatum der Konformitätserklärung ein Problem oder sogar unzulässig?

Hatte von euch schon jemand mal solch ein Problem und kann mir hier helfen?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 März 2022)

Sicherheitsschwalbe schrieb:


> Passt es nun, dass auf der EG-Konformitätserklärung Baujahr 2010 steht und die Unterschrift mit aktuellem Datum vorhanden ist. Ist die große zeitliche Abweichung zwischen Baujahr Maschine und Erstellungsdatum der Konformitätserklärung ein Problem oder sogar unzulässig?


Ich verstehe das Problem nicht. Eine Maschine Bj 2010 ohne CE kommt nach DE und wird hier nach CE beurteilt. Das CE hat sie dann ab 2022 obwohl sie Bj. 2010 ist. Das ist doch verständlich erklärbar/nachvollziehbar.

Wenn ich heute ein 10 Jahre altes Auto aus den USA importiere ist es doch auch klar, das der erste TÜV 2022 durchgeführt wurde obwohl das Auto Bj. 2012 ist.


----------



## JesperMP (23 März 2022)

Es ist nicht klar, hatte die Maschine schon ein CE-Marke bzw. EG Konformitätserklärung oder nicht ?


----------



## Sicherheitsschwalbe (23 März 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Es ist nicht klar, hatte die Maschine schon ein CE-Marke bzw. EG Konformitätserklärung oder nicht ?


Nein hatte sie nicht, da diese für den US Markt nicht relevant war/ist.


----------



## JesperMP (23 März 2022)

OK, konnte ja sein dass die Maschine ursprüglich von EU nach US verkauft wurde.

Ich sehe manchmal dass es gibt mehrere Jahres angaben auf die CE-Schilder.
Z.B. Ursprüngliche Baujahr, und spähtere Umbau.
Ich wurde als Baujahr 2010/2022 schreiben.


----------



## Sicherheitsschwalbe (23 März 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> OK, konnte ja sein dass die Maschine ursprüglich von EU nach US verkauft wurde.
> 
> Ich sehe manchmal dass es gibt mehrere Jahres angaben auf die CE-Schilder.
> Z.B. Ursprüngliche Baujahr, und spähtere Umbau.
> Ich wurde als Baujahr 2010/2022 schreiben.


Danke dir für deine Einschätzung. Ich wüsste aber gerne, was der richtige Weg ist und am besten mit einer fundierten Quelle/Begründung.


----------



## Blockmove (23 März 2022)

Sicherheitsschwalbe schrieb:


> Nein hatte sie nicht, da diese für den US Markt nicht relevant war/ist.


Niemand hindert einen Hersteller mehrere Konformitätsverfahren durchzuführen.
Gibt es bei Serienmaschinen öfter (Solange sich Normen / Ausführungen nicht gegenseitig ausschließen).
Wenn ein CE-Zeichen auf dem Typenschild ist und es eine CE-Doku gibt, dann hat die Anlage erstmal ein CE.

Ob es noch was wert ist, ist eine andere Sache.
Für den Kunden gilt primär die Betriebssicherheitsverordnung.


----------



## Blockmove (23 März 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> OK, konnte ja sein dass die Maschine ursprüglich von EU nach US verkauft wurde.
> 
> Ich sehe manchmal dass es gibt mehrere Jahres angaben auf die CE-Schilder.
> Z.B. Ursprüngliche Baujahr, und spähtere Umbau.
> Ich wurde als Baujahr 2010/2022 schreiben.


Bei einer nicht wesentlichen Änderung sollte man sowas nicht machen.
Die Konformität der Anlage erklärt der Hersteller einmal und vergibt dafür das CE-Zeichen auf dem Typenschild.


----------



## JesperMP (23 März 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Bei einer nicht wesentlichen Änderung sollte man sowas nicht machen.
> Die Konformität der Anlage erklärt der Hersteller einmal und vergibt dafür das CE-Zeichen auf dem Typenschild.


Dies ist ein Sonderfall, es gibt kein CE-Marke oder EG Konformitätserklärung.


----------



## JesperMP (23 März 2022)

Ich habe eine "Guide to application of the Machinery Directive 2006/42/EC"
Da steht u.A. über Kapitel 1.7.3


> In cases where used machinery, which has never previously been placed on (or put into
> service in) the EU market and is going to be placed on the EU market, the marking date
> to be applied is the one when the equipment crosses the border from outside into the
> EU market (to be put in conformity and sold).


Dann wäre nur "2022" passend, kein "2010" oder "2010/2022"


----------



## Elektriko (23 März 2022)

Meiner Meinung nach neue CE, Baujahr 2022


----------



## hirngabel (23 März 2022)

Sehe ich auch so Baujahr 2022 und CE Kennzeichnung nach dem aktuellen Stand der Technik.
Ob die Maschine damals mit CE oder ohne CE in Verkehr gebracht wurde ist egal. 
Die Einfuhr in die EU ist immer ein erstmaliges Bereitstellen auf dem Markt. (ProdSG)


----------



## s_kraut (23 März 2022)

Wir machen Retrofits von unseren alten Anlagen, dann kommt auch ein neues Typenschild drauf. 
Baujahr: Anno dazumal
CE: Datum Retrofit

Die Diskussion wesentliche Änderung geht mir an Senkel, entweder ich bau eine neue Steuerung nach Stand der Technik und durchlaufe das Konformitäts-Feststellungsverfahren, oder ich lasse die Finger weg..


----------



## Elektriko (23 März 2022)

Baujahr





s_kraut schrieb:


> Wir machen Retrofits von unseren alten Anlagen, dann kommt auch ein neues Typenschild drauf.
> Baujahr: Anno dazumal
> CE: Datum Retrofit
> 
> Die Diskussion wesentliche Änderung geht mir an Senkel, entweder ich bau eine neue Steuerung nach Stand der Technik und durchlaufe das Konformitäts-Feststellungsverfahren, oder ich lasse die Finger weg..



Im neuen Typenschild schreibt ihr z.B.: Baujahr 1999, CE Jahr 2022?


----------



## s_kraut (23 März 2022)

grad nochmal geschaut: in der BA steht das Datum vom Retrofit (z.B. 2022)
auf dem neuen Typenschild mit der aktuellen Atex-Baumusterprüfbescheinigung steht noch das alte Baujahr Anno dazumal (z.B. 1999)
Weil macht ja nichts: auch eine alte Maschine kann die aktuellen Regeln einhalten und das darf man bestätigen. Allerdings kann man das Baujahr nicht ändern (m.E.).


----------



## Elektriko (23 März 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> grad nochmal geschaut: in der BA steht das Datum vom Retrofit (z.B. 2022)
> auf dem neuen Typenschild mit der aktuellen Atex-Baumusterprüfbescheinigung steht noch das alte Baujahr Anno dazumal (z.B. 1999)
> Weil macht ja nichts: auch eine alte Maschine kann die aktuellen Regeln einhalten und das darf man bestätigen. Allerdings kann man das Baujahr nicht ändern (m.E.).



Ich habe schon lange Diskussionen darüber gehabt, ich sehe es genau wie Du. Aber ich glaube, dass neue CE bedeutet auch neue Baujahr der Maschine/Anlage, und wir machen es immer so.


----------



## s_kraut (23 März 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Ich habe schon lange Diskussionen darüber, ich sehe es genau wie Du. Aber ich glaube, dass neue CE bedeutet auch neue Baujahr der Maschine/Anlage, und wir machen es immer so.


Ja ne....die Teile sind damals gemacht, das Baujahr bleibt.
Nur kann man es halt neu bewerten.


----------



## stevenn (24 März 2022)

ihr verwechselt Baujahr und Datum des Inverkehrbringens. Baujahr ist 2010. Die Konformitätserklärung wird 2022 ausgestellt. Dort muss kein Baujahr erwähnt werden. Auf dem Typenschild machen wir es so BAujahr 2010 und wir spendieren eine weitere Zeile die heißt "Retrofit" ,  "In Verkehr gebracht" oder "CE ausgestellt". was spricht dagegen?


----------



## Sicherheitsschwalbe (24 März 2022)

Danke für eure bisherigen Antworten. Was mich am Baujahr 2022 stört ist die Tatsache, dass der Motor und die technischen Komponenten bleiben und nur Verschleißteile wie Leitungen, etc. erneuert werden. Defakto wäre doch Baujahr 2022 falsch, da es auf diese Komponenten auch keine Garantie/Gewährleistung mehr gibt. Oder sehe ich das falsch? Deswegen finde ich die Vorgehensweise mit der zusätzlichen Zeile "Retrofit: 2022" ganz plausibel.


----------



## Elektriko (24 März 2022)

Von MRL und Leitfaden für die Anwendung

"*Baujahr, d. h. das Jahr, in dem der Herstellungsprozess abgeschlossen wurde.*
_*Es ist untersagt, bei der Anbringung der CE-Kennzeichnung das Baujahr der Maschine vor- oder nachzudatieren.*
Das Baujahr wird definiert als das Jahr, in dem der Herstellungsprozess abgeschlossen wurde. Bei Maschinen, die im Herstellerwerk montiert werden, kann der Herstellungspro-zess spätestens dann als abgeschlossen gelten, wenn die Maschine das Herstellerwerk zur Lieferung an einen Einführer, Händler oder Endnutzer verlässt.
Bei Maschinen, die erst in den Betriebsstätten des Endnutzers fertig montiert werden, kann der Herstellungsprozess erst als abgeschlossen gelten, wenn die Montage der Ma-schine am Aufstellungsort abgeschlossen und die Maschine bereit für die Inbetriebnahme ist. Entsprechendes gilt für Maschinen, die außerhalb der EU hergestellt und in Europa fertiggestellt werden. Bei Maschinen, die vom Endnutzer zur Eigenverwendung hergestellt
284
werden, kann der Fertigungsprozess als abgeschlossen gelten, wenn die Maschine bereit für die Inbetriebnahme ist – siehe § 80: Anmerkungen zu Artikel 2 Buchstabe i.
Wenn gebrauchte Maschinen, die vorher in der EU noch nicht Verkehr gebracht (oder in Betrieb genommen) wurden, auf dem EU-Markt in Verkehr gebracht werden sollen, ist als Datum der Tag anzunehmen, an dem die Ausrüstung aus einem Drittland kommend die Grenze zum EU-Markt überquert (um die erforderliche Konformität herstellen und die Ausrüstung verkaufen zu können). Wenn gebrauchte Maschinen in einem derartigen Umfang geändert wurden, dass sie als „neu“ zu betrachten sind (siehe § 82: Anmerkungen zu Artikel 2 Buchstabe i), ist das Datum anzunehmen, an dem die geänderte Maschine zum ersten Mal nach der Änderung wieder in Betrieb genommen oder in Verkehr gebracht wird."_

In diesem Fall (Maschine kommt von der USA) meine Meinung nach CE un Baujahr sind gleich, 2022.

Aber mich interessiert es auch andere Fälle, wie interpetriert ihr diesen Text? Also, eine Maschine/Anlage (Wesentliche Veränderung, neue CE) kann 2 Jahre im Typenschild haben? Baujahr und "CE-Jahr"?

Kann Jemand von euch ein Typenshild als besipiel hier bitte posten (Hersteller kann natürlich gelöscht werden, nur zu sehen wie es sieht).

Grüß


----------



## Blockmove (24 März 2022)

Sicherheitsschwalbe schrieb:


> Danke für eure bisherigen Antworten. Was mich am Baujahr 2022 stört ist die Tatsache, dass der Motor und die technischen Komponenten bleiben und nur Verschleißteile wie Leitungen, etc. erneuert werden. Defakto wäre doch Baujahr 2022 falsch, da es auf diese Komponenten auch keine Garantie/Gewährleistung mehr gibt. Oder sehe ich das falsch? Deswegen finde ich die Vorgehensweise mit der zusätzlichen Zeile "Retrofit: 2022" ganz plausibel.


Tja ein weiteres Problem an der Sache:
Die Sicherheitsbauteile haben eine Gebrauchsdauer von max. 20 Jahre.
Also musst du das auch entsprechend dokumentieren.

Mal dumm gefragt:
Wieso bringt der Kunde die Maschine nicht selbst in Verkehr und wird zum Hersteller im Sinne der Maschinenrichtlinie?
Ist bei Gebrauchtmaschinen auch oft der Fall.


----------



## Sicherheitsschwalbe (24 März 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Tja ein weiteres Problem an der Sache:
> Die Sicherheitsbauteile haben eine Gebrauchsdauer von max. 20 Jahre.
> Also musst du das auch entsprechend dokumentieren.
> 
> ...



Ja mit der max. Gebrauchsdauer von 20 Jahre für Sicherheitsbauteile hast du recht. Das muss meiner Meinung nach nicht explizit dokumentiert werden, wenn das Baujahr 2011 angegeben wird, da die Teile bis max. Jahr 2031 gewechselt werden sollten. 

Warum der Kunde die Maschine nicht selber in Verkehr bringt? Der Kunde hat mechanische Umbauten inkl. Anpassungen der elektrischen Versorgung von USA zu Europa inkl. Retrofit bestellt.


----------



## Blockmove (24 März 2022)

Sicherheitsschwalbe schrieb:


> Warum der Kunde die Maschine nicht selber in Verkehr bringt? Der Kunde hat mechanische Umbauten inkl. Anpassungen der elektrischen Versorgung von USA zu Europa inkl. Retrofit bestellt.



Das hat aber erstmal nichts mit der Herstellerrolle im Sinne der MRL zu tun.
Erst recht nicht, wenn es keine wesentliche Änderung ist.
Dabei spielt es auch keine Rolle, wenn ihr der Orginalhersteller seit.


----------



## Sicherheitsschwalbe (24 März 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Das hat aber erstmal nichts mit der Herstellerrolle im Sinne der MRL zu tun.
> Erst recht nicht, wenn es keine wesentliche Änderung ist.
> Dabei spielt es auch keine Rolle, wenn ihr der Orginalhersteller seit.


Okay, was würde das dann konkret für die beiden Parteien bedeuten?


----------



## Blockmove (24 März 2022)

Sicherheitsschwalbe schrieb:


> Okay, was würde das dann konkret für die beiden Parteien bedeuten?



Sich zusammen an einen Tischsetzen und über Aufgaben und Geld reden


----------



## Elektriko (24 März 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Von MRL und Leitfaden für die Anwendung
> 
> "*Baujahr, d. h. das Jahr, in dem der Herstellungsprozess abgeschlossen wurde.*
> _*Es ist untersagt, bei der Anbringung der CE-Kennzeichnung das Baujahr der Maschine vor- oder nachzudatieren.*
> ...



Niemand 🧐?


----------



## JesperMP (24 März 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Niemand 🧐?


Doch, siehe Beitrag #10.


----------



## s_kraut (24 März 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Doch, siehe Beitrag #10.


Da gefällt mir der Ansatz vom @stevenn  besser: alle relevanten Daten aufs Typenschild drauf und gut.


----------



## Elektriko (25 März 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Doch, siehe Beitrag #10.



Ja, so meinte ich auch.

Aber mich interessiert die Fälle wo die Maschine/Anlage schon eine CE hat, aber wegen Änderungen muss eine neue CE erstellt werden (Wesentliche Veränderung).
Mir gefällt auch das Baujahr unverändert zu lassen, aber weiss es nicht, ob das möglich ist.

Ich finde keine richtige Info, wo steht, dass das Baujahr und das CE-Jahr unterschiedlich sein können. 
Hat jemand diese Info? Würde ich mich freuen etwas darüber zu lesen.
Danke euch und vorab ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## Elektriko (26 März 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Ja, so meinte ich auch.
> 
> Aber mich interessiert die Fälle wo die Maschine/Anlage schon eine CE hat, aber wegen Änderungen muss eine neue CE erstellt werden (Wesentliche Veränderung).
> Mir gefällt auch das Baujahr unverändert zu lassen, aber weiss es nicht, ob das möglich ist.
> ...



Niemand hat etwas Info darüber zu teilen? 
Ich habe leider noch nichts gefunden, außer was ich schon gepostet habe
Gruß


----------



## Blockmove (26 März 2022)

@Elektriko 
Es ist nicht alles bis ins letzte Detail in der MRL geregelt.
Wenn du bei einer wesetnlichen Veränderung alte sicherheitsrelevante Bauelemente beibehältst, dann muss das dokumentiert sein.
Daher ist es sicher nicht ganz verkehrt, wenn irgendwo ein Ursprungsbaujahr angegeben ist.


----------



## Elektriko (26 März 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> @Elektriko
> Es ist nicht alles bis ins letzte Detail in der MRL geregelt.
> Wenn du bei einer wesetnlichen Veränderung alte sicherheitsrelevante Bauelemente beibehältst, dann muss das dokumentiert sein.
> Daher ist es sicher nicht ganz verkehrt, wenn irgendwo ein Ursprungsbaujahr angegeben ist.



Danke @Blockmove. Du hast recht und muss nicht alles schwarz oder weiß sein, gibt es auch grau 😉
Aber Thema Sicherheit ist so geregelt das ich dachte, dass vielleicht war etwas darüber schon dokumentiert.
Ich habe Leute getroffen die sagen, dass das Baujahr und CE-Jahr müssen immer gleich sein. In manche Situationen bin ich dagegen, aber habe leider noch nichts ein Dokument gefunden, um meine Argumentation richtig zu verteidigen....
Deswegen, wenn jemand so es schon macht (wie z.B. @stevenn oder @s_kraut) vielleicht wussten sie schon wo diese Info zu finden. 
Eine schönen Sonntag
Gruß


----------



## Blockmove (26 März 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Ich habe Leute getroffen die sagen, dass das Baujahr und CE-Jahr müssen immer gleich sein. In manche Situationen bin ich dagegen, aber habe leider noch nichts ein Dokument gefunden, um meine Argumentation richtig zu verteidigen....


Das ist die "normale" Argumentation.
Man *kann* so auch bei einer wesentlichen Veränderung argumentieren.
Ist aber nicht transparent.
Letztlich ist es aber auch nicht wichtig.
Man muss generell zwischen der materiellen Konformität und der formellen Konformität einer Maschine unterscheiden.
Ein Typenschild gehört formellen Konformität und das gibt kaum Ärger.


----------



## Profilator (2 April 2022)

Mal zurück zur Ausgangsfrage. Maschine 2010 gebaut und ohne "CE" in die USA geliefert. Der Kunde hat die Maschine zum Hersteller für einen elektrischen und mechanischen Umbau verschickt, da sie danach in Deutschland betrieben werden soll.
Meine Einschätzung:
Wesentliche Veränderung: nicht relevant, da die Maschine 2022 erstmalig in der EU inverkehrgebracht wird. Somit muss zu dieser Maschine ein Konformitätsbewertungsverfahren nach MRL durchgeführt und eine Konformitätserklärung inkl. CE-Kennzeichnung angebracht werden. Und zwar auf dem techn. Stand (der Vorschriftn/Normen) von 2022. Quasi als Neumaschine. 
Typenschild: Baujahr ist und bleibt 2010. Ich halte es nicht für zulässig das Original-Typenschild zu verändern oder gar ganz zu entfernen und durch ein neues zu ersetzten. Das Typenschild gehört doch dem Eigentümer der Maschine und trägt doch wichtige Daten. Da kann ich doch nicht einfach drauf rum "kritzeln". Es gibt ja noch andere Rechtsräume als nur die MRL. Also zusätzliches Typenschild mit der Angabe Retrofit (anstelle Baujahr) 2022 und der CE-Kennzeichnung. Analog dazu in der EG-Konformitätserklärung die Angabe Retrofit und 2022.
Siehe auch Guide_ Es ist untersagt, bei der Anbringung der CE-Kennzeichnung das Baujahr der Maschine vor- oder nachzudatieren._
Sicherheitsbauteile: Gebrauchsdauer von max. 20 Jahren. Dazu kommen noch Bauteile z.B. Schütze, Magnetventile, elektromechanische Türschalter mit B10d Angabe. Die bereits "verbrauchte" Lebensdauer dieser Bauteile dürfte schwer abzuschätzen sein. Nach meinem Verständnis MUSS in der Sistema Bewertung eine Gebrauchdauer von B10d-Bauteilen von 20 Jahren ab Inverkehrbringung berücksichtigt/erreicht werden. 
Die Frage ist, reicht da wirklich ein Hinweis in der Doku ?


----------



## Blockmove (2 April 2022)

Profilator schrieb:


> Sicherheitsbauteile: Gebrauchsdauer von max. 20 Jahren. Dazu kommen noch Bauteile z.B. Schütze, Magnetventile, elektromechanische Türschalter mit B10d Angabe. Die bereits "verbrauchte" Lebensdauer dieser Bauteile dürfte schwer abzuschätzen sein. Nach meinem Verständnis MUSS in der Sistema Bewertung eine Gebrauchdauer von B10d-Bauteilen von 20 Jahren ab Inverkehrbringung berücksichtigt/erreicht werden.
> Die Frage ist, reicht da wirklich ein Hinweis in der Doku ?


Warum soll der Hinweis in der Doku nicht reichen?
Du hast auch bei Neuanlagen die Situation, dass z.B. Schütze oder Ventile aufgrund häufiger Schaltspiel schon vor Ablauf der 20 Jahre ausgetauscht werden müssen. Da reicht auch der Hinweis in der Doku.


----------



## s_kraut (3 April 2022)

Da würde ich auch genau hinschauen, denn es gibt eine Latte von Bauteilen, deren Bemessungslebensdauer unter 20 Jahren liegt.
Möglicherweise hat man auch vor 15 Jahren ein paar Dinge anders gelöst als heute (z.B. FI), möglicherweise setzt man auch in USA andere Maßstäbe als in EU.
Ich hab leider erst einen US-Schaltschrank zum beurteilen bekommen, da stand drauf dass man ihn nur bei ausgeschaltetem Hauptschalter öffnen darf. Nach dem Aufmachen war mir klar warum: Berührschutz? Nix da...


----------

